# Pork Loin Pellet Grill



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 3, 2017)

Got a Pork Loin Im wanting to do tomorrow. Never done a pork loin before. Any advice Ill take. I have a CharGriller Wood Pellet grill. I was gonna use mustard and a nice rub.Time and temps..anything you got. Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 3, 2017)

sportsbeerfood said:


> Got a Pork Loin Im wanting to do tomorrow. Never done a pork loin before. Any advice Ill take. I have a CharGriller Wood Pellet grill. I was gonna use mustard and a nice rub.Time and temps..anything you got. Any help would be great thanks.


Never done it before?  One of the easiest things you can do is a loin, so you're in luck.  Not trying to talk you out of the mustard bath, but when I've try something new, I want the bare bones basics so I can taste it in its most banal form, then go nuts from there.  Fat cap up, this cut should be cooked hotter and faster than others, due to how lean it is throughout.  290ish cook temp, with an internal temp of 145ish is done:  pull and let rest, and it will run up to where it needs to be.  Not a fan of wrapping, as I don't like a mushy exterior.  You can flash over the flame for a couple of minutes once you've got it to temp to crisp up slightly.  Weight certainly plays into time on:  are you doing a full or half?  Half should be under 3 hours, if you're trying to gauge grill to slice, but cook to temp instead of time.  Use this as a ballpark to back into dinnertime for your guests.   If full, you may want to halve, and do one nearly naked (SPOG) and the other with the mustard and rub.  Good luck, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2017)

The main thing with a pork loin is to not overcook it.

I pull mine at 138-140 & with a 20-30 minute rest they come up to 145.

Here is one I did not too long ago.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244199/pork-loin-tender-juicy-steps-q-view

Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 4, 2017)

It weighs 4.5lbs.. how long and what temp?


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 4, 2017)

The time depends on a number of variants, some you can and some you can't control. You could hit a stall, weather conditions and such that could affect the temperature you have set and alter it in the CC. I'm doing a pork loin today as well but I have a stick burner. I'll be doing mine at about 225-250. I'm also doing some beef short ribs at the same time. Like @smokingal said, when it hits 140-145 pull it and let it rest about a half hour and enjoy!


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 5, 2017)

20170304_155038.jpg



__ sportsbeerfood
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## sportsbeerfood (Mar 5, 2017)

20170304_175408.jpg



__ sportsbeerfood
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2017)

Sure looks like your loin turned out great.

I generally use my usual pork rub (I don't use mustard--just apply the rub  directly to the meat) and cook mine at 240* and like said pull it at about 140 IT and let rest for about 20 minutes.

Now that you have a loin under your belt, you should take it to the next level and try a stuffed loin.

Gary


----------

